# critique needed on my tank!



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

Hi all, i need some advice on my tank, what do you think lets it down and what are the good points about it. I am not sure about the riccia on the right, although i feel as though it will look bare if i take it away. Should i perhaps move it more to the left rather than spread it along the back of the tank? I need your advice!

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

*Re: critique needed!*

please excuse the gravel, i will sort that 1 day!


----------



## Garuf (24 Aug 2008)

I personally think this could be turned into a nice lil Iwagumi if you added a foreground of hc instead of the sand foreground.


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I personally think this could be turned into a nice lil Iwagumi if you added a foreground of hc instead of the sand foreground.



forgot about that, Mark is sending me some, i dont know whether to have a path or cover the whole substrate.


----------



## Garuf (24 Aug 2008)

Have a path, going from the downoi nearest the right hand side to the right hand corner.


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)




----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

still unsure on the riccia,


----------



## Garuf (24 Aug 2008)

I'd get rid, it's my personal least favourite plant.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Aug 2008)

Maybe try netting the riccia to some smooth rounded stones to make nice undulations?  I like the first option with the path by the way 

I also think the larger rock on the right needs some work.  It seems to mirror the one on the left.


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Maybe try netting the riccia to some smooth rounded stones to make nice undulations?  I like the first option with the path by the way
> 
> I also think the larger rock on the right needs some work.  It seems to mirror the one on the left.




i hear you, amano does it a lot and it produces a nice effect.


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Aug 2008)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Maybe try netting the riccia to some smooth rounded stones



nah, you dont want to do that. look into my eyes not around my eyes...now, you want to send it to me


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> nah, you dont want to do that. look into my eyes not around my eyes...now, you want to send it to me



I considered posting something along those lines too, but I still think riccia is the spawn of the devil


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Aug 2008)

theres alot of riccia haters here. i love it.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Aug 2008)

The riccia has gone to Mark, and i am going ahead with the sand path. But i am unsure how it will look, do you think i need a plant to mingle in with it on the right? Maybe E.Acicularis?

Opinions wanted please    

thanks.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Maybe E.Acicularis?



that would work, it does grow tall though. trimming would keep on top of that.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it will be ok, i have kept parvulus before which is similar. not so bad seen as it can be trimmed right down


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Aug 2008)

I'm after Acicularis for one of my tanks.  I usually buy it from garden centres.  Normally you can get a 2" x 2" pot for around Â£3.50!  There is enough to do a 4ft easily, if you seperate it out into plantlets (takes time and patience though!)


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Aug 2008)

the HC arrived today (thanks Mark) i never realised how small the leaves were!!! I knew they were smaller than glosso but i never knew they were that small. It took me 2 hours to plant it all (ouch, my back & neck  ) it looks good though and i think it will compliment the scape well. He also sent me some E.Tennulus which i positioned behind the microsorum pteropus narrow. Excuse the pics, i really couldnt be bothered lol




















comments & critique welcome


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Aug 2008)

do you think i should get some blyxa japonica for behind the 'narrow' instead of the e.tennulus as it grows taller. Not sure how it would look?


----------



## a1Matt (27 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> do you think i should get some blyxa japonica for behind the 'narrow' instead of the e.tennulus as it grows taller. Not sure how it would look?



My two cents... stick with the teneluus for a while and see how it looks once grown in.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (27 Aug 2008)

Try and picture your plants in a few months time. All that you have in there will double in size. So adding E.T will get lost, even Blyxia may fall short, although the Blyxia I have is nearly 20+ cm tall now. It looks like your going to give this scape a good 6 months until you see its full potential. Keep at it, your doing great so far and your on the right lines.

Cheers.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Aug 2008)

Thanks, i am not surehow tall the tennelus gets, it is about 10cm now and you cant see it, i didnt think it got that big so that is why i thougt blyxa might be a better option.


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Aug 2008)

hi mate. i had abot 4 or 5 plantletts so i bunged them in. it will grow to about 15cm. let it establish and send out runners (as many as pos) before trimming it. those plantlets will take ages to grow inn, purel;y because the lack of numbers i sent, but in time you'll have a load of it.


----------



## aaronnorth (27 Aug 2008)

thanks, it is only in a small place and nearly fill it anyway


----------

